# I...am...GLORIOUS



## tnyr5 (Aug 1, 2022)

She is basking in her own magnificence.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 11, 2022)

Is that a hummingbird?


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 13, 2022)

Yep


----------



## abax (Aug 13, 2022)

She appears to be sleeping. Being a hummingbird is hard work!


----------

